# Printable instructions for operating the DICE Silverline iPod adapter (in a BMW E39)



## thatcarishot (Aug 11, 2007)

Anyone messed with attaching a 30 pin bluetooth adapter to these older Dice units? I'm hoping these adapters will allow me to retain the radio and steering wheel controls rather than just playing music over bluetooth. From reading the thread it seems like that fact that most of the adapters don't have a battery onboard may present a problem. I bought one and during my initial testing it didn't work, but I also hotswapped it from my 4th gen nano to the adapter which seems like that wouldn't work. I didn't have enought time to test more before my car battery died (car has been sitting idle during the winter months).

If anyone has any ideas or have tried this already let me know.


----------

